# Downhill / Freeride posers



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

Come on, you know the kind...

I've been seeing them more and more lately. Usually upper middle class suburban kids who just thought it looked cool and snowed mommy and daddy into buying them a full-face helmet and a 45 pound dual-crown equipped albatross with tires made by John Deere and absolutely zero set-up. And every once in a while, an adult who simply has a Walter Mitty complex. They also tend to be liars, representing freeride bikes as downhill bikes to anyone who will listen.

They bomb the steepest hills in their subdivision. They bunny-hop off of curbs. They pedal flat-land across town. Always in an area that has no actual downhill or freeride terrain. Their tire wear reveals exclusive pavement use, and the rest of their bikes do not bear out any evidence of the "hard core" image that they so desperately try to convey.

Posers are are a detriment to any hobby. How do you deal with them? Ignore them? Offer to take them on an actual ride?


----------



## Mr. Blonde (May 18, 2008)

Here's how to deal with it: Quit giving a fvck. How can higher volume be bad for the industry/sport?

Stuff white people like number 101: Being offended http://stuffwhitepeoplelike.com/2008/05/28/101-being-offended/

Edit: Agree with others: You're the poser.


----------



## DeanH (Jan 9, 2008)

take them out for a ride..


have fun..

used to be a time any MTB, doubled as DH or freeride.. or XC

i know my first zaskar did 

i pose up anytime..for anyone..and im not scared to admit im slow


----------



## wasea04 (Apr 2, 2007)

Seriously man???? How are posers detrimental to any hobby; sounds like it's YOUR image that's hurting, not theirs. Go ride your bike, and let them ride their bikes too, any way or place they want to.


----------



## be350ka (Dec 17, 2004)

wasea04 said:


> Seriously man???? How are posers detrimental to any hobby; sounds like it's YOUR image that's hurting, not theirs. Go ride your bike, and let them ride their bikes too, any way or place they want to.


Very well put!

OP, unless these "posers" stole your lunch money you shouldn't give a *****.


----------



## Grave9 (Aug 3, 2009)

The more they are "bombing" the hill in the subdivision, the more room I have on the trail  at a certain age these things won't bother you. Just get out and ride!


----------



## Lunchbox362 (Jun 27, 2009)

Or maybe they really want to get into it, but can't get out of town to legit trails....and they can only afford one bike, so that's what they ride around town in....just trying to get into a sport they think is cool and worth putting money into....

What a very very very pretentious viewpoint...


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

RIS said:


> Posers are are a detriment to any hobby. How do you deal with them? Ignore them? Offer to take them on an actual ride?


I smile and wish them a good day.

They've got a bike/board/skates and they're having a good time with it, why should I care in the slightest?


----------



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

Any body have any answers as to why this is the largest board on MTBR yet DH/FR is the smallest demographic in mountain biking?


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

wasea04 said:


> Seriously man???? How are posers detrimental to any hobby; sounds like it's YOUR image that's hurting, not theirs.


My image is fine. So is theirs. It's YOUR image that they are hurting, by negatively affecting public opinion regarding your hobby (Downhill and/or Freeride).

The general population doesn't see you riding Downhill or Freeride. But they do see Napoleon Dynamite taking his Sledgehammer off of really some really sweet jumps (on the sidewalk) requiring an ambulance to transport them to the local E.R.. The totality of their opinon of Freeriders and Downhillers is based upon Napoleon. And since Napoleon is clearly an idiot, it is easy to see how they could just as easily assume that you are all idiots. Gaining and keeping riding areas is going to be an uphill battle in the face of that kind of public perception.

And keep in mind, THEY'RE NOT FREERIDE / DOWNHILL RIDERS. They aren't one of you. They're just goof-balls that have equipped themselves with the tools of your hobby as some sort of "costume", hoping that someone will mistake them for you, without them having to invest any of the blood and sweat that is required to actually pursue your hobby.

And if they can afford a $5,000 bike, that means that they also could have afforded a $4,000 bike and a $1,000 pickup, to actually get to a decent Freeride / Downhill location.


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

Quarashi said:


> Any body have any answers as to why this is the largest board on MTBR yet DH/FR is the smallest demographic in mountain biking?


I'm not sure if this is the response that you're looking for, but maybe it's because they're sitting at home on the computer instead of actually riding?

You guys may have already been infiltrated by posers.


----------



## El_Duderino (Dec 2, 2005)

Mr. Blonde said:


> How can higher volume be bad for the industry/sport?


I wish there were way more posers.....would bike prices come down?


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

Greater demand causes prices to go up.


----------



## Hangingchads (Jun 30, 2009)

I don't care, I just ride ;-)


----------



## Rucker61 (Jul 21, 2006)

RIS said:


> My image is fine. So is theirs. It's YOUR image that they are hurting, by negatively affecting public opinion regarding your hobby (Downhill and/or Freeride).


I don't give a rat's ass about how the public, if they can even tell the difference, perceives, my "image". I've been riding mountain bikes since 1988 - I'm over any image issues, I think.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

[email protected] this thread backfired on the OP.


----------



## roxnroots (Aug 12, 2010)

To the OP, try to be nice to those guys as some of them may actually be legitimately interested in your corner of the mtbr world (even if they're trying too hard as newbs are wont to do) while laughing silently, if you must, at the real poser buffoons.

If you can't do this (and I understand - I can't help nodding my head openly at some really blatant Wallyride stuff I see sometimes) then say nothing and simply enjoy letting the confidence in your ride, your gear, and your riding skill do all the talking. The posers will then look at you with respect rather than annoyance if you treat them like a d-bag.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## missoularider (Sep 18, 2005)

Are you sure your not just jealous they have nicer rigs than you? Who knows, some of them might be rippers, nothing wrong with a little urban freeride now and then.


----------



## ajd245246 (Sep 1, 2008)

This was pretty much my story until my birthday this year, so I take offense...

Have you ever considered that these "poser kids" don't have drivers licenses to get to trails that are out of normal riding range? When there's nothing around to ride every obstacle starts looking mighty tasty. For the last few years I've been building my own trails and jumps and have probably put in triple the time on my bike than you have.. SO WHO'S REALLY THE POSER HERE?

However this doesn't really apply to me anymore since I can go to Diablo whenever I please


----------



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

RIS said:


> I'm not sure if this is the response that you're looking for, but maybe it's because they're sitting at home on the computer instead of actually riding?
> 
> You guys may have already been infiltrated by posers.


Personally, I blame SMT.


----------



## Yody (Jan 21, 2008)

FYI to anyone reading this thread;

RIS is a complete D-Bag and has priors of D-Bag posts. Just like every sport has its posers, every sport also has its share of balding geeks with comb-overs who get into more extreme sports to try and feel accepted. Even more-so, try and belittle other riders because they feel threatened by them and deep down know that they are just the same as the people they talk down upon. 

Total Insecurity.

Tip of the day;

No matter how big of a nerd you are, and no matter how much you used to get picked on in High School, participating and/or possibly exceeding in some kind of higher than average extreme sport does definitely not make you any less nerdier. You're still just a geek, no matter how good you are (or aren't, in this case)

Have a great day


----------



## 11053 (Sep 19, 2009)

I love the riders that the OP has termed "posers."

They aren't hurting anyone.

In fact, they are a HUGE contributor to the DH/big bike community.

If it wasn't for them, it wouldn't be so easy to score one year old, barely used, premium DH bikes for 50% + off retail.

I love and depend on those guys.


----------



## Magsrgod (Jun 21, 2006)

I think to deal with "posers" you should make a post on MTBR expressing your extreme displeasure with them since it will teach them a hard lesson...oh wait you did nevermind.


----------



## dhtahoe (Mar 18, 2004)

Chopper says


----------



## Mr. Blonde (May 18, 2008)

RIS said:


> Greater demand causes prices to go up.


............
Given a static supply.

Forgot that part?

It's not DH posers that affect public opinion. Not anymore than the handful of idiots in any genre (poser or not.) It's the media, bmx kids with no helmet grinding ledges, and the total lack of understanding in the gen pop of what DH even is. Show me some polling or other research or STFU.


----------



## SLOCanucker (Sep 8, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol: I knew exactly what I was going to see before I hit your link... good ol' Chopper! This is another fave! 




By the way whats wrong with jumping off curbs? I'd rather see a kid bombing through a neighborhood than hanging out at home playing World of Warcraft all day...

The ops cheese is sliding off his cracker me thinks... 



dhtahoe said:


> Chopper says


----------



## 62kona (Mar 25, 2008)

dhtahoe said:


> Chopper says


That was so funny!

OP, Harden the F*** up! I don't care who I see riding around in neighborhoods as I'm driving to the trail head. Good for them. And the majority of the public doesn't really know anything about downhill bikes anyways. They probably wouldn't know the difference between a Walmart bike and a session 88.


----------



## Archi-Magus (Feb 22, 2010)

Who cares about what you call "posers"? No reason to hate.


----------



## lalocotequinta (Mar 28, 2007)

The OP seems to me he has a severe case of chronic envy. Please just don't go out to the mall and shoot innocent shoppers.


----------



## nightofthefleming (Jun 14, 2009)

eurospek said:


>


I like this better


----------



## tsunamiq (Sep 21, 2010)

I am one of these guys. Riding a 2006 diamond back coil ex with tora air fork, rockshox bar, short stem long handle bars 2.5 in front 2.1 in back at 30psi and 25.psi. its a dangerous ride. i pad up.


----------



## speedyg55 (Nov 21, 2005)

RIS said:


> My image is fine. So is theirs. It's YOUR image that they are hurting, by negatively affecting public opinion regarding your hobby (Downhill and/or Freeride).
> 
> *The general population doesn't see you riding Downhill or Freeride.* But they do see Napoleon Dynamite taking his Sledgehammer off of really some really sweet jumps (on the sidewalk) requiring an ambulance to transport them to the local E.R.. *The totality of their opinon of Freeriders and Downhillers is based upon Napoleon.* And since Napoleon is clearly an idiot, it is easy to see how they could just as easily assume that you are all idiots. * Gaining and keeping riding areas is going to be an uphill battle in the face of that kind of public perception.
> *
> ...


I'm way too tired to read everything in this thread, so I thought it best to simply pick on this post.

First thing, the general population has no idea what freeride/downhill biking is, nor do they care about who rides. They simply put zero thought to biking. Therefore, gaining and keeping areas to ride becomes more a matter of educating those in authority to authorize such activity.

"They aren't one of you" I just had to laugh at that. Do you want a bunch of clones running around, or is it such a bad thing to have different types of people running around?

Why does it matter what they buy or how much they choose to spend? It's their money. They earned it. Therefore, they can freely buy whatever they please.

Stop caring about how others may or may not appear to others and life will become more enjoyable for you.


----------



## mullet dew (Jun 4, 2008)

LOL @ everyone getting trolled by the OP


----------



## JamisonW (Apr 15, 2010)

I know it's probably been said before, but I don't have a car to drive to my favorite spots, so I ride there. I know it probably looks kinda funny for a guy with a GT DHi, full face, and knee/shins to be riding uphill on streets, but I really don't care what other people think enough to make me stop doing it... and more kids riding on the streets means less kids destroying the trails.


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

Some people make as much sense as a white crayon.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Tim F. said:


> Some people make as much sense as a white crayon.


HEY! You got a problem with white crayons? Well, do ya, punk?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

mullet dew said:


> LOL @ everyone getting trolled by the OP


No, the OP is THAT much of a d0uche.
Besides hatin on kids w/ DH bikes...
He's happy to tase a stoner just for the fuk of it...
or to break an arm of a jaywalker...
maybe even pull his piece in a errant bird watcher on the trail.


----------



## erosive (May 15, 2009)

What a condescending tard, we all posed until we could rip it.


----------



## sdo1982 (Jun 14, 2010)

With the greatest of dis-respect to the OP, funk off and get a life! Who cares! If people want to ride let them, who cares! 
Hell if i could have got my hands on a nice bike when i was young to pose on (before my hairline went!) I would have!


----------



## RPG (Sep 16, 2005)

This thread was obviously started by a kid. I've been racing since the 80's (first BMX, then MTB-DS & DH). In the 80's, I was that kid building crappy jumps on the side of the road, and yes, I crashed a lot, but that's how I got better. I was 12-13 years old, where else could we build them in the neighborhood. I couldn't afford a DH bike until I got out of college, and they really were not sold until I got out in '97 (that is, readily available). I wish DH bikes were out in the 80's and early 90's. I would have tried to have one by then. 

The reality is, these kids probably like what they see on tv or internet regarding DH/FR and want to be able to get into it, so they are. They probably don't have as much money as you (or your parents) and can only afford 1 bike. Try embracing them and showing them how they can be better riders. I know I have done that for many people in the past. Who knows, I may have even helped your sorry A$$ out!

Get over yourself and have fun riding your bike.


----------



## PerfectZero (Jul 22, 2010)

has the OP even seen Napoleon Dynamite?


----------



## siyross (May 19, 2009)

If they aren't bothering you then shut the hell up and ride your bike man!


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Gentlemen,


----------



## tpc1 (Jun 29, 2010)

First off riding is about having fun, Not about image. Also some of these so called posers may actually turn into excellent riders and may already be. People with thoughts like these in your heads just ruin anything they are involved in.


----------



## crazy Jim (Mar 31, 2005)

Grave9 said:


> The more they are "bombing" the hill in the subdivision, the more room I have on the trail  at a certain age these things won't bother you. Just get out and ride!


+1


----------



## scaryfast (Apr 23, 2004)

I've seen these wannabe's that you talk of. Instead of taking your route though, I decided to guide them. These kids ended up riding in the NorCal league and ended up doing very well for themselves.


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

RIS said:


> Posers are are a detriment to any hobby. How do you deal with them? Ignore them? Offer to take them on an actual ride?


Who you callin' a poser?


----------



## Lunchbox362 (Jun 27, 2009)

RIS said:


> My image is fine. So is theirs. It's YOUR image that they are hurting, by negatively affecting public opinion regarding your hobby (Downhill and/or Freeride).
> 
> The general population doesn't see you riding Downhill or Freeride. But they do see Napoleon Dynamite taking his Sledgehammer off of really some really sweet jumps (on the sidewalk) requiring an ambulance to transport them to the local E.R.. The totality of their opinon of Freeriders and Downhillers is based upon Napoleon. And since Napoleon is clearly an idiot, it is easy to see how they could just as easily assume that you are all idiots. Gaining and keeping riding areas is going to be an uphill battle in the face of that kind of public perception.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

why do people buy super bling'd out monster trucks, slap totally urban street tires on them, never once take them off road?
why do people buy super fast, major pimp, high performance cars but they never take them 10 miles faster than the speed limit?
why do people buy $4000 worth of golf clubs even though they'll never make par in their life...

because they can.

---- who cares?

_l'm sure the LBS will appreciate the sale because that guys money is always green._


----------



## Mr. Blonde (May 18, 2008)

Pedal Shop said:


> why do people buy super bling'd out monster trucks, slap totally urban street tires on them, never once take them off road?
> why do people buy super fast, major pimp, high performance cars but they never take them 10 miles faster than the speed limit?
> why do people buy $4000 worth of golf clubs even though they'll never make par in their life...
> 
> ...


Fixed.


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

Iceman2058 said:


> HEY! You got a problem with white crayons? Well, do ya, punk?


All of the cool kids in my class stomped on the colered ones, and make fun of me for jumping my bike of curbs, and riding my bike of the side walk:cryin:


----------



## 1+1 (Dec 20, 2006)

Yeah, I've got a couple $5g dh/fr bikes and ride crappily cause I'm old and slow. So that must make me a poser. I've always thought people like us were called hacks. Guess I was wrong.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

scaryfast said:


> I've seen these wannabe's that you talk of. Instead of taking your route though, I decided to guide them. These kids ended up riding in the NorCal league and ended up doing very well for themselves.


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

OP, Learn.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

RIS for D-Bag of the Day, Month, Year? Wow!


----------



## jason333 (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm not sure you can be called a poser if your actually doing the activity.


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

scaryfast said:


> I've seen these wannabe's that you talk of.* Instead of taking your route though*, I decided to guide them. These kids ended up riding in the NorCal league and ended up doing very well for themselves.


What route are you talking about? I merely asked the question. The emotional hand-wringing histrionics that followed were simply a knee-jerk response by a few emotionally fragile souls.


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

jason333 said:


> I'm not sure you can be called a poser if your actually doing the activity.


That's exactly my point. Riding a Downhill bike around surface streets in a suburban neighborhood has nothing to do with actually riding Downhill.


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

Some of the responses in this thread remind me of an old Bill Cosby bit. It's been about 30 years since I've heard it, but it goes something like this:

A student in shop class puts a bullet in the furnace, and it explodes. The shop teacher doesn't know who did it, so he tells the whole class "A guy's mom would have to be pretty low-down, for him to put a bullet in the furnace", at which point the culprit blurts out "I didn't put a bullet in the furnace, and stop talking about my mom!".

If some of this strikes a little too close to home, you have two choices. Either quit being a poser, or grow thicker skin about it.


----------



## Rucker61 (Jul 21, 2006)

RIS said:


> Some of the responses in this thread remind me of an old Bill Cosby bit. It's been about 30 years since I've heard it, but it goes something like this:
> 
> A student in shop class puts a bullet in the furnace, and it explodes. The shop teacher doesn't know who did it, so he tells the whole class "A guy's mom would have to be pretty low-down, for him to put a bullet in the furnace", at which point the culprit blurts out "I didn't put a bullet in the furnace, and stop talking about my mom!".
> 
> If some of this strikes a little too close to home, you have two choices. Either quit being a poser, or grow thicker skin about it.


You saying that there are only two choices doesn't actually mean that there are only two choices. You have choices, too. Why don't you choose to stop letting other's actions affect your emotional state? Those "posers" don't stop you from riding, do they? Tell us all exactly how your feelings have been hurt by your impression of the public's perception of freeriding posers? Have you sought counseling for that heartache?


----------



## roxnroots (Aug 12, 2010)

Well, I guess that's it for me. I'd been thinking about trying out a little DH after years of riding XC and AM rigs in Pennsylvania and elsewhere on a wide variety of trail surfaces and terrain. But before I commit to buying a DH ride I was thinking of taking out the 6.5" full-squish on a tamer DH run a friend in DH said it'd handle OK to see if I'd like letting gravity do some of the work  first (I even went and got a FF and some of the armor already).

But now I fear I'd be labeled a poser by the OP for even wanting to try so I guess I'll have to settle for being merely "all-mountain"  instead.


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

RIS said:


> Greater demand causes prices to go up.


You're assuming the supply would stay constant.

Supply would go up, so cost to manufacture each unit would go down. Normally prices for consumers would go down but this is the mountain bike industry we're talking about do prices will go up 30%. Hahaha.

As for posers, who cares. the only people you should worry about on the trails are the a$$hole riders that are out there. They're the ones that portray a pissy image of our sport. They're few and far between but when you see them they are really discouraging.

I was riding at whistler with my girlfriend and there two dudes out there that were asses to her because she was slow. She knew to let them pass and has great trail etiquette. They even dusted her as they passed. I was pissed. I run into these types of guys when I ride every one in awhile.

Those are the guys you need to worry about. Not posers.


----------



## istandalone (Feb 6, 2011)

does RIS actually have any friends? or is his only social outlet this forum?


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

1+1 said:


> Yeah, I've got a couple $5g dh/fr bikes and ride crappily cause I'm old and slow. So that must make me a poser. I've always thought people like us were called hacks. Guess I was wrong.


ha --- your avatar... too funny. _(not that there's anything wrong with that)_

l must be partial poser...
* old (45)
* slow --- well, compared to guys half my age l am.
* not nearly a crazy as l used to be when l was in my teens into my late 20's --- but then again, they didn't have this stuff like we have now back then -- back then, it was called motocross.... or at least that's what l called it. Back then my bikes were called YZ or DT.. my go to brand was Yamaha

my problem -- l'm too calculated, l think of most of the stuff with/as a risk factor.
l got three kids to feed, l work "blue collar" so l can't afford to get hurt.


----------



## Yody (Jan 21, 2008)

RIS said:


> Some of the responses in this thread remind me of an old Bill Cosby bit. It's been about 30 years since I've heard it, but it goes something like this:
> 
> A student in shop class puts a bullet in the furnace, and it explodes. The shop teacher doesn't know who did it, so he tells the whole class "A guy's mom would have to be pretty low-down, for him to put a bullet in the furnace", at which point the culprit blurts out "I didn't put a bullet in the furnace, and stop talking about my mom!".
> 
> If some of this strikes a little too close to home, you have two choices. Either quit being a poser, or grow thicker skin about it.


Man, you're dense


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

Quarashi said:


> Personally, I blame SMT.


I knew it, THAT @$#$! :incazzato: !


----------



## chauzie (Mar 8, 2010)

OK let's be real here. Did you get into a confrontation with a XC guy and got your ass handed to you? That's the only reason why you would go vent on the innerwebs.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

RIS said:


> That's exactly my point. Riding a Downhill bike around surface streets in a suburban neighborhood has nothing to do with actually riding Downhill.


Just like your interpretation of law enforcement has nothing to do with justice ?


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

RIS said:


> "And keep in mind, THEY'RE NOT FREERIDE / DOWNHILL RIDERS. They aren't one of you. They're just goof-balls that have equipped themselves with the tools of your hobby as some sort of "costume", hoping that someone will mistake them for you, without them having to invest any of the blood and sweat that is required to actually pursue your hobby. "
> 
> Thanks for the warning! I'll be sure and let my fan base know whats going on. I don't want any of my groupies being taken advantage of by some poser.


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

Quarashi said:


> Any body have any answers as to why this is the largest board on MTBR yet DH/FR is the smallest demographic in mountain biking?


Cause we talk so much smack?:idea:


----------



## floydlippencott (Sep 4, 2010)

RIS said:


> You guys may have already been infiltrated by posers.


So has the P.D. that you are employed by .


----------



## OUTsane(the original) (Oct 21, 2009)

RIS said:


> That's exactly my point. Riding a Downhill bike around surface streets in a suburban neighborhood has nothing to do with actually riding Downhill.


I think you're dead wrong about this. The fact is, the more time you spend screwing around on your bike, regardless of where, the more comfortable you'll become on it.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

I'd say posers are the best thing that can happen to any of my sports. More money into the industries without adding people to the trails, mountains, surf.


----------



## Timm (Jun 23, 2004)

I just pulled my 101 Things White People like off the book shelf. "Being Offended" Hilarious! 

And I was riding my mongoose blue max (which are going for $700 these days :madmax: ) off of curbs and home made quarter pipes while watching Troll and Rad and trying to be like my cool older brothers and his friends back in the posing days and recently got my ass destroyed by some guy 10 years older than me with a way bigger gut at my local trail. Thanks for reminding me how much of a ****** I might have the potential to be at any given moment! Speaking of posing, does OP mean "original poster"  

Was going to hit the trails for the first time in 2 months today and woke up to more snow. . . . To deep to enjoy riding in. HAIL SATAN!


----------



## Timm (Jun 23, 2004)

And I can't wait to pose it up with the Gold Hadleys I have coming in the mail!!!


----------



## chugachjed (May 20, 2010)

Dang I didn't realize I was such a poser for riding DH on a freeride bike. Oh well its fun and I can pedal uphill.


----------



## olegbabich (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm a poser and I have fun doing it.:thumbsup:


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

So you're saying... If you're not an awesome rider (like me) you need to have old shitty bikes and gear until you're deemed worthy to shred on a real gravity bike? And who hasn't embellished about their skills before? I'm pretty sure everyone on here that has given a measurement on how high the drop they did has pulled a couple of extra feet out of their ass.


----------



## Dace (Apr 19, 2007)

RIS said:


> If some of this strikes a little too close to home, you have two choices. Either quit being a poser, or grow thicker skin about it.


To"quit" being a poser can you go cold turkey or do you need a patch to ween you off?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

My sis is a poser...
photographers tell her how to sit, do this/that w/ what hand - tilt head this way or the other...
It's good to be a poser :thumbsup:


----------



## bug-rex (Jun 10, 2009)

RPG said:


> Get over yourself.


This.

The dude obviously cares a lot about what other people think of him and his "hobby". Not really what the sport is about there laddy.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

RIS said:


> Greater demand causes prices to go up.


Yeah, that's what makes FR & DH bicycles so much more expensive than motorcross bikes. It's the greater demand. Yup.



Tim F. said:


> Some people make as much sense as a white crayon.


Dude, WTF. Why you gotta bring race into this? :madmax:



RIS said:


> It's YOUR image that they are hurting, by negatively affecting public opinion regarding your hobby (Downhill and/or Freeride).


You seem to be under the impression that the general public knows the difference between XC bikes and DH bikes. I'd be surprised if half the general public even _noticed_ a difference. I'd be even more surprised if more than half the people who noticed thought something other than "how come _that _bike has those big pipes between the handlebars and the front wheel?"

P.S. Highdell, can I have her phone number?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

NWS said:


> ...
> P.S. Highdell, can I have her phone number?


yes...
it's
382-5968


----------



## dropadrop (Sep 20, 2005)

RIS said:


> What route are you talking about? I merely asked the question. The emotional hand-wringing histrionics that followed were simply a *knee-jerk response by a few emotionally fragile souls.*


Yeah, luckily a majority of the people responding understand your view and agree.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

highdelll said:


> yes...
> it's
> 382-5968


I see what you did there.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

NWS said:


> Dude, WTF. Why you gotta bring race into this? :madmax:


Really? Did you forget your sarcasm emoticon?


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

Nope, I left it out on purpose. But thanks for noticing!


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

So you're really under the impression that was a racial slur???


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

NWS said:


> I see what you did there.


 .


----------



## HighTitan (Jan 26, 2007)

RIS said:


> Come on, you know the kind...
> 
> I've been seeing them more and more lately. Usually upper middle class suburban kids who just thought it looked cool and snowed mommy and daddy into buying them a full-face helmet and a 45 pound dual-crown equipped albatross with tires made by John Deere and absolutely zero set-up. And every once in a while, an adult who simply has a Walter Mitty complex. They also tend to be liars, representing freeride bikes as downhill bikes to anyone who will listen.
> 
> ...


Post a picture of your bike and you riding it. I want to see your super pro style.


----------



## nokfir2 (Oct 5, 2010)

this thread is soo stupid. this is actually the 2nd worst thread ive ever read.

the "where to store my bike rack when not attached to car" thread was way worse.


----------



## Norcoshore1 (Apr 28, 2010)

I like to buy nice stuff and I can't really say I have the riding skills to match so does that make me a poser? Maybe. But to be honest, I go to work and earn my own money and thats the way I chose to spend it so I dont really care how dumb I look.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

whodaphuck said:


> So you're really under the impression that was a racial slur???


Yes, and I was really hoping for Highdell's poser's phone number, and I really believe that the prices for DH bikes are higher than the prices for dirtbikes because of the much greater demand for DH bikes.

Actually, no.


----------



## Evan55 (Jul 23, 2009)

I went in to the shop to order a new der hanger, for my DH bike and the mechanic, obviously of the 'stoked bro' image, was clearly offended by a 30 year old guy with a real job wearing a button down shirt owning a DH bike. He grilled me on if I was fast and where I rode.
Funny, because Ive never seen him at any of the local shuttle trails or bike parks which I ride every chance I get.....

seems to me like the guys who are putting up an image and trying to label people are the biggest poseurs of all.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

Two things:

1. D. Makalaster is the man. 
2. OP needs to go ride


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

So I guess Gee and these other pros are all posers......Must be the Annual Redbull Poser Showdown!


----------



## SV11 (Jan 2, 2011)

RIS said:


> That's exactly my point. Riding a Downhill bike around surface streets in a suburban neighborhood has nothing to do with actually riding Downhill.


Well, are you sure it's a DH bike or a AM/Freeride bike? Riding doesn't necessarily have to be out on the trail, most of the new comers into the sport are more into urban freeriding. Seriously, who cares what others do, if they want to ride their 10" travel bike up and down their street, all power to them.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Tim F. said:



> So I guess Gee and these other pros are all posers......Must be the Annual Redbull Poser Showdown!


this one's better IMO - well in everyone's opinion!


----------



## 274898 (Nov 29, 2005)

Don't hate, relate. LOL. If you don't like them, don't hang with them. You pick who you like to ride with and ride the same terrain. Doesn't really matter unless it really has some affect on you. Just hang out with your "Extreme Mountain Dew" buddies. Just remember you may be buying that 5000 bike for 2000 that was ridden only on pavement and never ridden on a downhill.


----------



## Rucker61 (Jul 21, 2006)

highdelll said:


> this one's better IMO - well in everyone's opinion!


Man, watching those two videos took me back to COD: MW2


----------



## Ithnu (Feb 16, 2007)

This whole thread.


----------



## dth656 (Feb 12, 2009)

Glenn D. said:


> Man, watching those two videos took me back to COD: MW2


"Roach, you'll need to make your own way to the extraction point!"


----------



## pmclamb2 (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm such a poser man. I live in the flattest state in the United States (Florida) and have a 6" full suspension bike. 

I live far away from any place that this bike is necessary for, yet I bought it because I can only afford one bike and the few times a year I'm able to use it to it's potential make it worth it to me. The rest of the year I use it to jump off curbs and sewers and let me tell you man, I KILL those curbs. They can't handle my suspension.

I even use this tank of a bike to ride around town with my girlfriend on her bike for exercise. I guess I should have invested in a road bike so that I fit in with that crowd.

I also sometimes take it to our local dirt jumps and huck it off everything they offer. Bike has a harder time handling the jumps than a curb but it gets by all right.

So with my low income I still need a dirt jumper, a road bike, a bmx bike for those curbs, and the freeride bike I already have so that I'm not a poser; and I might as well get my girlfriend a real bike while I'm at it so her image isn't destroyed.

I don't see the problem with riding a bike around that isn't built specifically for what the person is doing. If they want to ride a fs bike around town let them do it without calling them posers. I don't see how anyone is going to get hurt by it.


----------



## istandalone (Feb 6, 2011)

^^agreed 100%. the OP here has sufficiently been served.



> I KILL those curbs. They can't handle my suspension.


ppfft! that's one of the most epic quotes i've seen yet on mtbr lol. love it!


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

pmclamb2 said:


> I'm such a poser man. I live in the flattest state in the United States (Florida) and have a 6" full suspension bike.
> 
> I live far away from any place that this bike is necessary for, yet I bought it because I can only afford one bike and the few times a year I'm able to use it to it's potential make it worth it to me. The rest of the year I use it to jump off curbs and sewers and let me tell you man, I KILL those curbs. They can't handle my suspension.
> 
> ...


You should buy some BMX pegs for your rear axle so you could ride your girl friend on the back, Then go curb hopping:thumbsup:


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

Admittedly, I'm not the best dher out there. I wouldn't say I'm particularly fast and I can't say that I go huge off jumps and drops. But you know what? It's still a ton of fun to ride dh, and it's great to challenge yourself to eventually go faster and hit burlier lines. I know there are better riders than me on less expensive bikes, but I don't really care because I have fun and I like pushing myself and riding with my friends. That's kinda what mountain biking is all about. 

Now put me on a xc, am, or road bike and it's a completely different story. Matter of fact I might be the one making fun of this RIS character. I guess what I'm trying to say is, worry not about what other people ride and how good or bad they are, instead worry about yourself. If someone wants to spend a ton of money on a bike to ride easy or flat terrain who cares? If it makes them happy then that's all that matters. Don't piss on someone elses stoke, if you see someone on the trail who is slower don't be an a$$ hat as you pass them. If they're scoping out a big jump and they're intimidated maybe offer to hit it for them once or twice to show them it's not that bad. Then maybe these "posers" will be able to feel a bit more confident and in turn stop being posers.


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

Does it surprise anyone that RIS is a police officer?


----------



## blue109 (Jun 21, 2009)

it certainly explains his lameness....


----------



## roadie scum (Jan 21, 2011)

dowst said:


> Does it surprise anyone that RIS is a police officer?


If his superiors ever read the stuff he posts he wont be .


----------



## Trail-Shredder (Mar 13, 2010)

RIS might also get upset everytime he sees a Jeep or lifted truck with big knobbie tries driving on the pavement. Or better yet, a soccer mom in a H2.


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

*Pos-mobil*



ryan_daugherty said:


> You're assuming the supply would stay constant.
> 
> Supply would go up, so cost to manufacture each unit would go down. Normally prices for consumers would go down but this is the mountain bike industry we're talking about do prices will go up 30%. Hahaha.
> 
> ...


Couple of these guys at my local trails.

I used to bring my pozer-mobil out on weekends once in a while for good fun. Great conversation starter, it's easy to identify these farkwads as soon as they start talking.

More and more new faces out there, need to get it back in commission


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

dowst said:


> Does it surprise anyone that RIS is a police officer?


Probably gets a woody every time he harasses skaters and street BMX riders.:skep:


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

Tim F. said:


> Probably gets a woody every time he harasses *posers*. :skep:


Edited for completeness.


----------



## PerfectZero (Jul 22, 2010)

man I keep getting drawn into this thread by reading it as "Downhill / Freeride posters"


----------



## ZUUL99 (Oct 3, 2010)

eurospek said:


>


HAHA that picture makes me laugh. it goes with a picture of Vladimir Puten whale hunting. But any way i live in Scottsdale AZ, and we have a TON of these posers, any public school while have at least a few chumps on $1000+ bikes and they have never been on any real trail. But hey you have to give them some credit; if an uber nice MTB is what it takes to get the off there ass then by all means let them have it


----------



## blue109 (Jun 21, 2009)

scotsdale!! sweet.


----------



## renderedtoast (Dec 6, 2006)

dowst said:


> Does it surprise anyone that RIS is a police officer?


 I highly doubt this. Do you know him personally? His rantings sound more like a 12 year old child than a grown adult responsible for serving and protecting the citizenry.


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

Tim F. said:


> Probably gets a woody every time he harasses skaters and street BMX riders.:skep:


Like many of those in this thread who are afflicted with a sand-filled mangina, you couldn't be more wrong.

I raced BMX for years, from it's very inception.

I was also a professional skateboarder back in the '70s. I still volunteer of my time and resources to get kids involved in it. I am the Executive Director of a fairly well-funded non-profit corporation that provides youth services, to include providing custom skateboards for free and hosting a skateboard function for kids in the community. I have also repeatedly volunteered with several other local organizations building skateboards, coaching, promoting, and supervising at their skateboard functions. I have also done all of these things while on duty, within the context of community policing. I have never taken a skateboard away from a kid.

This is a picture (from when it was new) of one of my favorite current skateboards. I bought it about five years ago. It's a Dogtown Bigfoot reissue, with Tracker trucks (old school bolt pattern only) and Bull Dog Skates double-conical wheels. And I still skate vertical with it.










I don't have photos of it yet, but my most recent addition to the quiver is a Gordon & Smith Warptail 2 reissue, with Tracker MidTracks (old school bolt pattern only) and clear red Cambria 3dm wheels (they look very similar to the old Road Rider 4 wheels). The trucks and wheels were made for the Lords Of Dogtown movie.


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

RIS said:


> Come on, you know the kind...
> 
> I've been seeing them more and more lately. Usually upper middle class suburban kids who just thought it looked cool and snowed mommy and daddy into buying them a full-face helmet and a 45 pound dual-crown equipped albatross with tires made by John Deere and absolutely zero set-up. And every once in a while, an adult who simply has a Walter Mitty complex. They also tend to be liars, representing freeride bikes as downhill bikes to anyone who will listen.
> 
> ...


DH Bikes RULE for walking doggys!:thumbsup: 8" travel, big ass brakes and tires - it's so stable.

I hope I'm not a poseur!


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

RIS said:


> I am the Executive Director of a fairly well-funded non-profit corporation that provides youth services, to include providing *custom skateboards for free* and hosting a skateboard function for kids in the community.


OMG. How can you sleep at night, knowing that many of those kids will _never _ ride thos boards on a ramp or in a bowl?

I guarantee you that most of those kids just thought it looked cool and snowed your nonprofit into buying them boards. They also tend to be liars, representing street boards as vert boards to anyone who will listen.

They bomb the steepest hills in their subdivision. They roll off of curbs (always off of them, never up and onto them). They push flat-land across town. Always in an area that has no actual vert or even transition. Their wheel, truck, and board wear reveals exclusive flatland use, and the rest of their skates do not bear out any evidence of the "hard core" image that they so desperately try to convey.

Posers are are a detriment to any hobby. How dare you create more of them?


----------



## renderedtoast (Dec 6, 2006)

RIS said:


> Like many of those in this thread who are afflicted with a sand-filled mangina, you couldn't be more wrong.
> 
> *I raced BMX for years, from it's very inception. *
> 
> *I was also a professional skateboarder back in the '70s.* I still volunteer of my time and resources to get kids involved in it. I am the Executive Director of a fairly well-funded non-profit corporation that provides youth services, to include providing custom skateboards for free and hosting a skateboard function for kids in the community.


Grand, so you are a grown man starting threads about people (mainly kids) being poseurs? Are you for real? With all your extracurricular activites, you actually have time to ponder about the downhill/freeride image amongst the general public? Maybe you should stick to skating and leave the two-wheeeled bike scene to those of us who don't give a chingado about the whole "image" thing. gtfo off my interwebs, kthx.


----------



## istandalone (Feb 6, 2011)

i doubt he's even a cop. in my experience, the majority of people who claim to be police officers (online) aren't actually in law enforcement. 
he either got fired from a mall security position, or was flunked or kicked out of the academy.


----------



## blue109 (Jun 21, 2009)

he started a thread about giving/getting tickets, so he might be DPS (aka highway patrol) in which case...you are right. hes not a cop.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

istandalone said:


> i doubt he's even a cop.


You act like you've never met a cop who thinks he's better than the masses, or who thinks that people having harmless fun are a detriment to society.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

blue109 said:


> he started a thread about giving/getting tickets, so he might be DPS (aka highway patrol) in which case...you are right. hes not a cop.


WTF 
does not a HiPo not = a Cop? (no not chief of police) - A deputy sheriff is still called a 'sheriff'.
A Cop is a cop


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

istandalone said:


> i doubt he's even a cop. in my experience, the majority of people who claim to be police officers (online) aren't actually in law enforcement.
> he either got fired from a mall security position, or was flunked or kicked out of the academy.


you raise a good point


----------



## DucJ (Aug 14, 2009)




----------



## blue109 (Jun 21, 2009)

highdelll said:


> WTF
> does not a HiPo not = a Cop? (no not chief of police) - A deputy sheriff is still called a 'sheriff'.
> A Cop is a cop


no..i think they are closer to meter maids. or maybe roadside assist with the ability/desire to irritate and ruin peoples commute for no good reason.


----------



## istandalone (Feb 6, 2011)

NWS said:


> You act like you've never met a cop who thinks he's better than the masses, or who thinks that people having harmless fun are a detriment to society.


believe me, i've met plenty. 
i'm simply stating that most people who tout (online) that they're a cop, actually aren't.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

I've noticed that folks here don't respond quite as well to deadpan humor as the people on the car forums that I frequent.


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

NWS said:


> I've noticed that folks here don't respond quite as well to deadpan humor as the people on the car forums that I frequent.


I was more noticing the estrogen-fueled emotional hystrionics by those who sit to pee. You'd have thought that I left the toilet seat up on this thread or something...


----------



## blue109 (Jun 21, 2009)

would that make us man-posers?


----------



## Tedman (Sep 5, 2008)

OMG I'm a poser!! 
I ride my $5k+ DH bike all over town any chance I can. 
I ride urban features that build my DH skills. 
I stop and talk to BMX kids and promote the sport. 
I'm 42 years old and was the PA Masters DH champ in 2010, 6th in GES 40+ Cat1, and 
3rd CAT1 VEGG series.
Being a poser hasn't been too bad for me.

OP, stop worrying about what everyone else is doing and your riding will get better. DH is no place for lack of confidence.


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

*high five*

Anyone have a pic of this board? The sketch should have black wheels built for speed only

Later Days!


----------



## Evo. (Feb 3, 2009)

"Your worst humiliation is only someone else's momentary entertainment." - Karen Crockett


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

RIS said:


> I was more noticing the estrogen-fueled emotional hystrionics by those who sit to pee. You'd have thought that I left the toilet seat up on this thread or something...


For a minute there, I thought you were talking about the first post


----------



## kavika (Jul 18, 2009)

This thread is great. A has been wishing he was young enough to play on a DH bike rather than having to troll the streets handing out skateboards to kids (guess it doesn't look as bad as the lollies you used to hand out to keep kids close).
Who cares if kids have nice bikes? If parents can afford to buy something like that, why not?

No worse than owning a Ferrari that never sees a race track. Don't hate because people have money to spend, or is it hurting your ego?


----------



## headstrong356 (Feb 20, 2008)

Bravo to the real bikers for riping on RIS. I have to say this thread is awesome. Oh and RIS next time you should find yourself feeling upset about some kids with nice bikes, think about inviting those "poser" to a ride one day. Show them the DH their dreaming of. And has an AM rider, the reason the dh thread has so much traffic(as pointed out by another user) is for several reasons:
1. The xc guys are too busy putting in their daily kilometers to type or care about forums
2. The DJ are you busy shovelling their jumps up and not caring about the words being typed, but rather the flow of the new line
3. The DH riders have alot of time to pull out their smart phone during the lift ride to the top and punch in a few thoughts
4. The AM riders are just dh minds on xc bikes or vice versa, so their is DH somewhere in their. Even if there is a leg burning climb to the top
5. The dh community is a tight one, it goes beyond who is at the hill, but rather who is at work the next day or at the pub that night. 
6. DH/FR is the most extreme branch of mtbing and draws alot of attention
7. The guys who post the most usually come from DH/FR thread as a base. They pop their heads in everywhere but tend to be a constant poster in this area
8. And well dh bikes are the pinnacle of bike porn(my reason), so the more pics are posted, the more druelling fanatics will be drawn in


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

headstrong356 said:


> ?


The reason the reason that post is so hard to understand is for several reasons.
Two are that you type too fast and/or too drunk.


----------



## headstrong356 (Feb 20, 2008)

hope that fixes it up. Typed it up on a phone... Big thumbs+Small keyboard+bad idea= dumb sounding material


----------



## Yody (Jan 21, 2008)

In case anyone missed it



Yody said:


> FYI to anyone reading this thread;
> 
> RIS is a complete D-Bag and has priors of D-Bag posts. Just like every sport has its posers, every sport also has its share of balding geeks with comb-overs who get into more extreme sports to try and feel accepted. Even more-so, try and belittle other riders because they feel threatened by them and deep down know that they are just the same as the people they talk down upon.
> 
> ...


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

> You're still just a geek, no matter how good you are


You say that like it's a _bad _thing.


----------



## ridefreeride (Apr 8, 2009)

I love this stuff.

I wonder, it seems to me that the majority of all sport beginners are posers, so in turn, sports are built of posers on a fundamental level right?


----------



## pitbull592 (Jul 23, 2010)

Guess you can call me a dh poser. I rode the typical bmx like alot of others & graduated up to trek's, fisher's klein's in the 90's I've been riding off/on all these years, but only in a xc style. I just got real motivated this season to reignite my stale riding & traded for a am bike. Best move I made. It's really given me a passion for riding again. I feel like a kid out on the trails again @ 35

I just sold a car, and instead of buying some junk I don't need I've decided to buy a more dh specific bike with 8" travel. I'll be the poser with the new shiny dh bike & gear, but I don't care. I'll be having fun, and learning as I go. The bike/gear will get worn in & you'll never know that I was a one time poser. 

I've bit it a few times already, just riding the small stuff, but I brush myself off & get back on, because I love riding & the feeling you get by being out there. All my neighbors/co-workers think I'm a nut for riding a bike. I see their glazes, but F them. Gotta be true to myself. If people bash on posers than the sport/education/product development will die along with it. Haha, I'm pissed today because I can't ride on my day off. It's like a monsoon outside


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

Wisdom is when you ride the same line twice and you crash both times.

No posers out there, the market doesn't sell... the market doesn't sell, companies close.


You can own a set of golf club worth several thousand dollars, doesn't mean you're gonna make par. 


BFD


----------



## riddie (Jun 12, 2009)

who the **** cares


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

I want more pictures of posers.

Or DH/FR posters, which is what my brain thought this thread was about...


----------



## homeless junkie (Jun 3, 2009)

A bunch of people riding DH bikes around town? Kids riding around on $5K bicycles?

Hope you enjoyed your trip to BC Canada. Come back and ride some trails next time!


----------



## Aaron D (Dec 14, 2005)

I'm still posin since 1992.


----------



## "FFT" (Dec 9, 2010)

RIS said:


> Like many of those in this thread who are afflicted with a sand-filled mangina, you couldn't be more wrong.
> 
> I raced BMX for years, from it's very inception.
> 
> ...


Nobody gives a fvck, your a washed up old man with a hard on for young kids trying to have fun.

And skate vertical? Who says that?

Your eloquent writting style is a dead give away that your a nerd and full of ****.


----------



## charging_rhinos (Jul 29, 2008)

I pose too. Daily. 

I pretend my 6" AM bike is a dh rig all the time. It's really fun, actually. I guess I'm giving all you hardest-core guys a bad rep by even approaching your radstudliness. I now see my place on the mountain of worthiness (at the top of which is a flag supported solely by RIS's bulging right bicep). I shall go back to wearing skinny bibs, remove my helmet's visor and ride only uphills so as not to tread on RIS's personal, hallowed ground. Oh, and if you're really a cop, does that mean that if I go into a Dunkin' Donuts where you happen to be hanging out and wasting our taxes, will you post up about how I'm a poser there too?

If these posers, as you call them, are having fun, supporting shops by getting new bikes and not interfering with everyone else's ability to do the same, who cares what they do? 



Oh, and RIS, if you're ever in Salt Lake, I'll wager $20 per trail if you, on your man-sized sled that you alone are worthy to pilot, can beat me in a dh on my lowly AM machine. You pick the trails. Bring your checkbook, OG.


----------



## tsunamiq (Sep 21, 2010)

FFT said:


> Nobody gives a f**k, your a washed up old man with a hard on for young kids trying to have fun.
> 
> And skate vertical? Who says that?
> 
> Your eloquent writting style is a dead give away that your a nerd and full of ****.


and people wonder why our world is so screwed up... :sad:


----------

